# Do deer eat blackberries???



## Grand Slam

I know they'll eat just about anything, but I am curious to see if any of you have ever noticed deer browsing on blackberries. We have a ton of them on our land and wonder if they like them and if they have any known benefit to the deer?

Thanks,

GS


----------



## deersled

I imagine they do eat the berries, but I do know they depend quite a bit on the plant itself....great browse.


----------



## camotoy

yes   we have a bumper crop this year and the deer are wearing them out now   plums also !!!!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

They will browse the tender ends of the vines.


----------



## PChunter

hammer our blackberries every year


----------



## HuntNC

does a bear poop in the woods! oh i mean yes they do..  blackberry farmer here killed 40 some odd does last year for crop damage....... He did state he let the bucks go... just too many does he says... i dont blame him either... money out of the pocket is money gone for good...


----------



## SneekEE

they dont care what color the berry is they eatum all.


----------



## thurmongene

they also love honey suckle, wild grapes[we call muskidine and their family of berries.]  The bean pod from a locust tree is candy to them.  and when ripe[after a frost] persimmons.  Look for deer in gardens big time.


----------



## Grand Slam

I'm going to set my camera up over some. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Nugefan

I don't have a problem with em eating the berries , but they sure will tear up the new growth plants ....


----------



## tackdriver

i was just on my land in hancock county and i jumped 3 out of my blackberry patch.


----------



## fellybbob

my buddy left his blackberry in the woods once like three hours later all he found was the batteries


----------



## PChunter

u so funny


----------

